
A guide to Web scraping without getting blocked - ksahin
https://www.scrapingninja.co/blog/web-scraping-without-getting-blocked
======
clashmeifyoucan
While I don't think scrapers have legal action taken against them unless they
become a major pain for the company, faking User-Agent strings has been
painted as spoofing by lawyers,
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/20926119/9044659](https://stackoverflow.com/a/20926119/9044659)
(very old example).

I wonder if employing these methods worsen the legality (or the lack of it
thereof) associated with scraping.

